# Carpenter and there nail gone



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mike500s said:


> Friend of mine built a deck and put a nail through the sub feed. Through a hot and touched ground Breaker never tripped. It's an outdoor main into a sub. He hit the sub feed. Replaced the line. The circuit is 230 on one side 13 on the other. Turn certain circuits off it goes normal. Seems to me open neutral. As anyone had a similar experience. Not looming forward to opening every box


I'm just a little confused, you replaced the subfeed cable? Now you still have the same problem? Why do you think the cable got hit? Did you see damage?


----------



## Mike500s (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes replaced. Because there was a nail in it


----------



## Mike500s (Feb 20, 2014)

It's really strange. Removed the cause it the symptoms are still there. 

The electronics are junk already


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mike500s said:


> It's really strange. Removed the cause it the symptoms are still there. The electronics are junk already


Then something else is wrong. Look for a bad neutral from the main to the trany.


----------



## Mike500s (Feb 20, 2014)

The top of the main is good


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Only the sub panel is affected? Not the main?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like a bad neutral to me also.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There is another nail. Carpenters with nail guns are like that.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Reminds me of a guy on our tract housing division who knocked a ground rod into an 11kv cable, that baby was humming.


----------



## Mike500s (Feb 20, 2014)

When All the breakers in the sub panel are off the main is 124 on each leg. When the breakers are on in the sub the main is 60 and 200 give or take


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Still sounds like neutral problem on main service side to to me.
If it was the sub side it wouldn't be effecting voltage at the main service .


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Another vote for classic neutral problem, service side.


----------



## Mike500s (Feb 20, 2014)

With every breaker off. It's 120 each side on the top of the main


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

They have told you the problem. Now it is time to listen.


----------



## Mike500s (Feb 20, 2014)

Cut the meter lock off earlier. Neautral is broken. One strand is in tact.


----------

